# Machine translation



## Ben Jamin

Hello!
I am interested in problems and suggestions related to machine translation and machine assisted translation. At which forum can I introduce a thread about that?


----------



## chamyto

It depends on the language you need to translate it from one  into another one .


----------



## Nunty

If you are interested in a general discussion about machine translation, the only forum that could accommodate you would be Culture Café".

If you have a specific question about the translation of a particular phrase, then you would use the appropriate language forum.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nunty said:


> If you are interested in a general discussion about machine translation, the only forum that could accommodate you would be Culture Café".
> 
> If you have a specific question about the translation of a particular phrase, then you would use the appropriate language forum.


 I have some general ideas and questions not concerning a specific language.


----------



## fenixpollo

Ben Jamin said:


> I have some general ideas and questions not concerning a specific language.


 We don't have a forum for such questions.


----------



## Ben Jamin

fenixpollo said:


> We don't have a forum for such questions.


 Do you know about another forum, outside the Reference Forums system, that discusses such subjects?


----------



## Suehil

As Nunty said, you are welcome to post it in the Culture Café.


----------



## fenixpollo

That's right... I forgot about Culture Café.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thanks to everybody! I'll start a new thread at the Culture Café.


----------

